# Jap 6.5 Ammo needed



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Got an old friend from church that has a 6.5 jap rifle. I cant find ammo for him in Tulsa. Any ideas??


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe try brownells,midway,cheaper than dirt. Google should give you a good list!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

$20 a box https://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/product/productId/11967

Also $20 a box.. http://ammonow.com/rifle_6.5x50_Japanese_page_1.html

$30 a box http://www.a1ammo.com/rifle/6.5x50-japanese-ammo/

Not very common or cheap stuff..


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't know you could buy ammo online and have it shipped?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Sure can... I do it all the time... I get home from work and I got boxes sitting on my step.. You don' even have to sign for it with most places... 

I got home a few weeks ago and there sat a box marked in huge letters Flammable and Black Powder with 10 1lb cans of Goex


----------



## Rosco99 (Mar 9, 2013)

I bought 6.5 Jap at Cabelas a at $25 for 20 round of Norma


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

That's always been the problem with having exotic weaponry and will get worse if ammunition production slows or stops altogether. If and when times get really tough having weapons with calibers that are more common and/or likely to be used by the military will be the best to have, in my opinion. .223/5.56 NATO; 7.62x39, etc.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

homstdr74 said:


> That's always been the problem with having exotic weaponry and will get worse if ammunition production slows or stops altogether. If and when times get really tough having weapons with calibers that are more common and/or likely to be used by the military will be the best to have, in my opinion. .223/5.56 NATO; 7.62x39, etc.


yes , but , 30-06 and 270 were still around last winter and spring when 223 was hard to find , so some diversification is good


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> yes , but , 30-06 and 270 were still around last winter and spring when 223 was hard to find , so some diversification is good


Likewise the self defense, military & LEO preferred pistol rounds 38 special, 357, 380, 9 & 40 were long gone but 45 ACP, 44 mag & 45 colt were always on the shelf.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> yes , but , 30-06 and 270 were still around last winter and spring when 223 was hard to find , so some diversification is good


Sure. I didn't mean that nothing else is acceptable, just that having those calibers is a good idea. But then so are the popular gauges in shotguns and, as you mentioned, the more popular heavy caliber rifles. The 30-06 in particular is good for any game in North America.


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

I have found more Norma 6.5 and 7.7 for my jap rifles than any other brand. It's always going to be $1 or better per squeeze.

There's plenty of the stuff out there...its just at the bottom of the Pacific.


----------

